# Simple scissor prop mech !!!



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

STEP-BY-STEP MADE EASY !!!! PART 1


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

PART 2


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial! I need to make my first scissor prop mechanism this year so this was perfect timing for me.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Is that a muffler of sorts on the cylinder? I noticed that you can not hear the hissing of the air being released...I just love how its quiet and moves so clean and strong!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

actually I'm only using 30 pounds of air thats why it so quiet and like i said if you line everything up good theirs hardly any pressure on the cylinder so you can use less air !!


Old Man Bakke said:


> Is that a muffler of sorts on the cylinder? I noticed that you can not hear the hissing of the air being released...I just love how its quiet and moves so clean and strong!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks tried to make it easy as i could because i hate confusing how to's good luck !!


Jack Skellington said:


> Thanks for the tutorial! I need to make my first scissor prop mechanism this year so this was perfect timing for me.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you for this. I will need to attemp one of these.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

no problem its not as hard as some people make it seem !!


nochevys said:


> Thank you for this. I will need to attemp one of these.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice tutorials (no, you don't suck at them!).  I LOVE how fast it is. I've never been a fan of using cylinders, strictly from a cost perspective, but this has got me thinking otherwise. Now, to convince the wife I need a compressor!!!! LOL


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL!!! better watch it you'll turn to the dark side Hhehehe thanks for the comment i was hook with the first one i did !! and i'm sure you will to !!


CreepyCreations said:


> Nice tutorials (no, you don't suck at them!).  I LOVE how fast it is. I've never been a fan of using cylinders, strictly from a cost perspective, but this has got me thinking otherwise. Now, to convince the wife I need a compressor!!!! LOL


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

What could I use if I dont have an air cylindar ?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

HalloweenDan said:


> What could I use if I dont have an air cylindar ?


It probably would not work for this one as the cylinder is a bit too long. But I have seen where people used screen door retraction cylinders (with an air fitting in place of the bottom air flow rate screw) at low pressures as a home brew air cylinder. You can probably locate a tutorial on this somewhere.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

AHHHH !!! Well you could do it manually with a bicycle pump !!! i bet you could hook a wiper motor to it but you would'nt have as much control over it !!


HalloweenDan said:


> What could I use if I dont have an air cylindar ?


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet job with a nice and easy TUT.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The drama at the end where I was just waiting for your drill to fall off the table was nail-biting and then you stopped the tape! GAH!

Seriously, what an awesome tutorial and you don't suck at all making tutorials. I was able to follow along easily and understand this very complicated rig. You are awesome!

Hope you don't mind but I embedded your videos. You do that by using the filmstrip icon to paste your link in.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

HalloweenDan said:


> What could I use if I dont have an air cylindar ?


Maybe you could use an acme threaded rod with a motor. Perhaps something like this?:









I found this at all electronics http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/DCM-563/12VDC-RIGHT-ANGLE-GEAR-HEAD-MOTOR-WITH-WORM-DRIVE/1.html

I'm pretty sure this takes a 12/3 trapezoidal nut (also known as an acme nut, except it's metric). McMaster-Carr sells the matching nuts, but they want $25.42 for one . I also found the matching nuts on ebay for less than $10.00 each (plus shipping).

If you already have a motor, you could get acme threaded rod and nuts from McMaster-Carr and adapt them yourself. You can get a 12" long, plain steel 3/8"-12 threaded rod with matching nut for under $8.00.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work on this, very well done and informative.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks terra i try to make it as simple as i could !!! and yes the drill did hit the ground a couple times UGH!!!


Terra said:


> The drama at the end where I was just waiting for your drill to fall off the table was nail-biting and then you stopped the tape! GAH!
> 
> Seriously, what an awesome tutorial and you don't suck at all making tutorials. I was able to follow along easily and understand this very complicated rig. You are awesome!
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I embedded your videos. You do that by using the filmstrip icon to paste your link in.


----------



## davensj (May 28, 2013)

Deablo this is a great tutorial!!


----------

